# 15g planted with betta



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i've been saying it for ages now, finally some photos of my tank, enjoy.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

That Beta is *STUNNING*

Excellent placement of it in the fts shot too.

Very pretty tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice tank. Simple and the plants really show off the betta's colors.

The Anubias hastifolia is probably going to suffer some dieback, as it is supposed to be an emersed species, hopefully some leaves can break the surface. And a black background will help hide the HOB filter as well as give comfort to fishes, and provide striking contrast for the plants, as well as provide more depth for the tank.

Overall, a very nice tank!!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Great Tank. Looks like you have some skill with a camera as well. Those are great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

is that guy a double tail? How wonderful


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

What a great set up! Your betta is probally in heaven having all that space! I love his colours! Thanks for sharing the photo's!


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
also in the tank are two ottos, and 3 cherry barbs. I had 7 but a few didn't make it when i was first getting things going. I'll be adding more soon as the tank is now stable. Oh also the Anubis is already breaking the surface. 

I was already thinking about putting in a black background. what material do you normally use for that. 

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For some of my tanks that weren't painted, I just spray painted corrugated cardboard black. Don't really care if it gets wet, and don't care if I need to throw it out. I like that it's rigid, so it looks ok, even if it's not completely stuck to the surface of the outside glass, unlike other background materials (ie laminates), and it's easy to apply and remove.

And it's cheap!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I use bristol board. either black or white.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Very attactive tank. Yeah, black background would be great. I currently got a picture background on mine until I can do something about it. I spray painted a black background on my 4 gallon after teh water test.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Very attactive tank. Yeah, black background would be great. I currently got a picture background on mine until I can do something about it. I spray painted a black background on my 4 gallon after teh water test.


Black latex paint will work too - it may take a 2-3 coats to put on, but it is a _lot _easier to remove (with a $0.99 Stanley mini blade scraper) than spray/oil based paint should you change your mind down the road.

Really nice pics BTW!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitchen and Bath latex is even better, it's thicker. less coats and it practically peels off when you want a change.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Spectacular betta!!!!! I think Ciddian is right... he looks like a double-tail... possibly a delta double-tail?? Gorgeous!

And awesome tank! Very pretty! Is the tank actually pink (mauve)?? WHERE did you find it???

And HUGE kudos for giving him all that space!! WOOT!  

Michele


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i've been sick the last few days and haven't had time to get a black background yet. I think i'm going to go with a stick on cardboard/plastic first as painting it seems like a big too do for me at the moment. 

Yes the betta has a ton of space but as i said he isn't on his own. At first he didn't seem to like some of the other fish but now he just ignores them so all is well. 

Next i'm going with some extra drift wood and a Harlequin Rasbora school, maybe 6-7 something like that.

edit: the tank is gray not pink. i have red window blinds.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Julian, your tank looks truly fantastic.. You've done a great plant placement,the betta is really shocking in beauty.. I am sure the other fish look great as well.. Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

wow very nice tank!


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Well i should have made this a journal thread maybe way back when i started it because here i am updating it.

Anyway went to the store on saturday and picked up sand, some more driftwood and a new rock as well. No new livestock yet as its still a cold walk home from the store this time of year. Did get some new plants however. Crypto Lutea and Moneywort.

since my early photos i have also upgraded the lighting. Its now 2x14w T5 over 15g i believe. My next thing is to set up the dyi CO2 which i'm still nervous about blowing up for some reason. Also a canister filter is in the future, ehiem 2213 i think.

Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh wow..... Fantastic!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looking good!

Nice shot of the Betta. Lovely red colour.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Simple, clean, and beautiful. I love it. A betta's paradise.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice good job. That Betta is beautiful.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

also i need some suggestions on adding stock to the tank, i want to get a few more oto's as a few of my older ones have died i only have 1 left. There are currently 5 harliquins. Any ideas?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

You ever thought of Lamp Eye Killifish? They are small with bright "lamps" over their eyes and make a wonderful school.

They are constantly hungry and are very active, a bit shy but it won't take long for them to venture out. 

I just found 2 small babies and they too have the glowing lights, I only had them for a week or so. 

Check them out.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> You ever thought of Lamp Eye Killifish? They are small with bright "lamps" over their eyes and make a wonderful school.
> 
> They are constantly hungry and are very active, a bit shy but it won't take long for them to venture out.
> 
> ...


Hey bud, last post was on "-02-14-*2009*, 09:45 PM "


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hahaha...oops


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

They ok I now have a new tank. I should really post new photos of it on here someplace soon


----------

